# Looking for subs in north metro, MN



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking for someone with a truck and bobcat combo.
Pay will be based on equipment and expiereance.
All night work.
Please contact me asap and I will get you details.
Thanks,
Brad


----------

